
AppFog will go offline in June - isaac32767a
https://www.ctl.io/knowledge-base/appfog/appfog-retirement-guide/
======
isaac32767a
CenturyLink acquired AppFog in 2013; it didn't quite make it to 5 years under
their control.

So, opinions, please. What killed AppFog? Did CL not know how to assimilate
it? (A problem you see over and over with acquisitions.) Or is the AppFog
approach to PaaS out of fashion? Or...?

